
Progressive Chess - bkudria
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_chess
======
jackfoxy
Wowza! That makes for a really different game. I haven't seriously wrapped my
mind around chess in a long, long time. I have agreed with Bobby Fisher's
assessment, at the grand master level they should be playing with a randomly
chosen back row formation. The top players have all the openings memorized,
and this would really shake that up.

------
bkudria
See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Chess_variants>

